# 1.8t + k24?



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

i'm using an MBC to get a little extra out of my k03 (13psi to redline). i'd like to swap it for a bigger turbo that's better suited to the load...so, has anybody out there made a k24 work in place of the k03? i have these two compressor maps, both are kind of rough http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/turbo/k24.html and http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/turbo/k03.htm ...k24 looks good though...
... so anybody use a k24 on the 1.8t ?...
EDIT: ...i mean i know its not a straight bolt on, just wondering if anyone has done the work...


_Modified by gelatin at 10:45 AM 2-5-2004_


----------



## sylens (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t + k24? (gelatin)*

Not too sure about the K24 but I know MTM uses the K26 (its big brother) on there 1.8T kits. There is an A4 on vortex and in Toronto using this kit (hybrid K26/ T4) making close to 300whp ... extra injectors with controller, pretty nice machine.
Anyhow, it is an older turbo and I have seen them on 2.0 8valves. It will work however you would have to go through the same avenues as the rest of the custom kits.


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t + k24? (sylens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sylens* »_. It will work however you would have to go through the same avenues as the rest of the custom kits. 

...yeah i know. for the money however, it may be worth the trouble. seems you can get rebuilt k24 for good prices...they also seem to support good power. i'm not looking to make 300hp at the moment. i'm just a bit uneasy running the k03 ragged...i had seen in an archived post that someone was saying their k24 wasn't worth much after 3500rpm. this seems impossible when looking at those compressor maps, but i'd like to see if others have had the same results...i didnt know about the MTM kits, i'll check 'em out...


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t + k24? (gelatin)*

I installed one, from RS2 (48mm in / 55mm ex) to a golf gti. S2 model is slightly smaller.
350hp @ crank with 1.45 bar boost, some 400Nm. We had to decrease the boost to 1.2bar, due to the unsufficient fule pump capacity. Gave 302hp, 350Nm. Figures are from flywheel.
Won't be easy to get it to spool up, but after all gave nice power curve, constant +350Nm torque from 3000rpm to 7000rpm.


----------



## bluanutonu (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t + k24? (gelatin)*

had one on my '93 S4 and it was a great turbo. I have been thinking of getting one and doing a kit for my 20thAE GTI.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t + k24? (bluanutonu)*

Also when and if buying a K24,some diesel were equipped with these,i aint total turbo no all,but i dont think the diesel K24 is anything lie the S2 K24,and the RS2 K24/26 is nothing like either and you wont pick one up cheap,and for a cheap turbo dont even look at MTM,try German ebay,in US im pretty sure you'll be able to pick up a K26 cheaply(from earlier 10vT 5000 etc)these are bigger than K24,not sure what will suit your motor etc,as you'll need to change manifold(or some adapter)then will need different DP and K's run external wastegate(not a bad thing)and probably other things,might be easier to pick up a KO4 i know these arent cheap but (someone may verify this)you might be able to run std manifold and DP,so might work out cheap in long run,and is a more modern turbo,good luck anyway


----------

